# PCGH-Allround-PC GTX970-Edition: Geforce GTX 970, Core i5-6500 und 240-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Allround-PC GTX970-Edition: Geforce GTX 970, Core i5-6500 und 240-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Allround-PC ist unser aktuell günstigster PCGH-PC, kann aber dank der Geforce GTX 970 mit deutlich teureren PCGH-PCs durchaus mithalten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Allround-PC GTX970-Edition: Geforce GTX 970, Core i5-6500 und 240-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------

